# mod_ruid2 compiling issues



## chatwizrd (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi.

I am trying to compile mod_ruid2 from source to use with Apache on FreeBSD 9.1. I keep getting an error that sys/prctl.h does not exist. I have no clue what package to install to make it happy.

Here is my error output: http://pastebin.com/SPQwxUk9

Thanks.


----------



## fonz (Jan 9, 2014)

Does this help?


```
%  cd /jails/pointyhat/usr/ports
% find . -name pkg-plist -exec grep -H prctl.h {} \;
./lang/hla/pkg-plist:include/hla/os/prctl.hhf
./lang/gnatdroid-sysroot/pkg-plist:usr/include/linux/prctl.h
./lang/gnatdroid-sysroot/pkg-plist:usr/include/sys/prctl.h
./sysutils/webmin/pkg-plist:lib/webmin/rbac/help/prctl.html
```


----------

